# BEST Forum Ever



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

This is just a general note to _EVERYONE_...

I'm so pleased at joining this site, as it has such a sense of _community_.

I've made friends/acquaintances all across Canada on here now, as well as the USA.

I'm in the process of shipping some local product to a member back east as he can't get it back there, as well as going in on a Seedworld order with a local member. None of this would have been possible without this forum and camaraderie on here.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

I agree this is a nice little community here that is friendly and helpful.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ellford said:


> I'm so pleased at joining this site, as it has such a sense of _community_.


 :thumbup:

That was the intent when we started TLF, and it's members have carried that goal farther than I would have imagined. Cheers.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Agreed!

And, have a wonderful summer!


----------

